# New music that sounds like old music...



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I find myself longing for new music that sounds like old music... 

I discovered these guys a couple days ago, and I am hooked! If Dire Straits, The Eagles and Pink Floyd made an album together, it'd sound like this.

*Los Colognes* - The Wave Full Album
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9cHg_Cn3zk

- Skip to 26:20 and listen to Man Over Bored (my favorite so far... the guitar at 29:10, HELL YEAH!!! :laugh

- Skip to 9:30 and listen to Unspoken

The whole album is great IMHO, I just ordered the CD on Amazon. 



Also, I have been enjoying these guys a lot lately (though I hate their stupid name):

*Cigarettes After Sex *

Keep on loving you 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJPpG8e4n4

Neon Moon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt9GytacnrQ



_The new 80s sound is pretty cool, too!!_

*FM 84*

Atlas full album
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSGnNMnvM6M&t=2009s

*
Gunship*

Gates of Disorder - this song is ****ing awesome! Give it a minute to get going, you won't regret it! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgk19wLozzY

Rise the Midnight
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6X_Ewaz63w


*Timecop1983*

My Delorean 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQblIzwkh90



*
Please share current music that sounds like something from the past... Thanks!*


----------



## willis36 (Apr 12, 2013)

Not really "current", but I listened to a few of the tracks you posted, and for some reason, maybe vodka related, I thought of stereolab. You ever listened to them before? If not, definitely check them out. Not really the same, but my drunken brain drew that conclusion....


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for that Los Colognes link...led me back a little farther in time then you wanted, BUT here is a well played cover of Dylans "Baby Blue"--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpI-taR5hKI


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

There's a YouTube channel called PostmodernJukebox.
They do covers of modern songs, but they do it 1920's-1930's jazz/big band style.
Something different, but prolly not exactly the line of thinking you had in mind.


----------



## jbird61801 (May 15, 2019)

Greta Van Fleet. Both albums are great. Very Led Zeppelinesque

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll check those out!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's one that I've been diggin' lately:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaKr9gWqwl4&list=RDMMPaKr9gWqwl4&start_radio=1

That postmodern jukebox stuff can be pretty fun too. Some of the covers are a bit of a stretch, but others are pretty cool.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

A few years ago I got hooked on HAIM. A couple of songs in to their album I was reminded of Fleetwood Mac and "modern day FM" is how I relayed my thoughts of the band to my friends. I read articles after that where others made the same comparison so it wasn't me being loony. I wound up putting a couple of their songs on some NCSQ Demo Discs I made a few years back.

For those of you who haven't heard them, here's an example off their first album:


----------



## ambesolman (Feb 5, 2018)

https://youtu.be/NpDYfkymaSE

Sturgill Simpson - In Bloom


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Grizzly Bear - Shields has that sound, IMO.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ErinH said:


> A few years ago I got hooked on HAIM. A couple of songs in to their album I was reminded of Fleetwood Mac and "modern day FM" is how I relayed my thoughts of the band to my friends. I read articles after that where others made the same comparison so it wasn't me being loony. I wound up putting a couple of their songs on some NCSQ Demo Discs I made a few years back.
> 
> For those of you who haven't heard them, here's an example off their first album:


Nice! They remind me of a band named MUNA, check them out too...


----------



## Phobos223 (Aug 20, 2019)

Gary Clark Jr has a bit of a Jimi thing going on:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNH6PX-2euM



Greta Van Fleet has a touch of Led Zepplin:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3-hRlnL6jQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJXizasWnIo


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

gijoe said:


> Here's one that I've been diggin' lately:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaKr9gWqwl4&list=RDMMPaKr9gWqwl4&start_radio=1
> 
> That postmodern jukebox stuff can be pretty fun too. Some of the covers are a bit of a stretch, but others are pretty cool.


Good call on Paloma Faith. Now I gotta get me some Paloma. She sounds great.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Stycker said:


> Good call on Paloma Faith. Now I gotta get me some Paloma. She sounds great.


Honestly, I've not really listened to anything other than the song I posted, I really should explore her stuff a bit more.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

gijoe said:


> Honestly, I've not really listened to anything other than the song I posted, I really should explore her stuff a bit more.


I pulled her up on Amazon Music App. Just standard def. I haven't upgraded to HD yet. She has a beautiful voice. All albums have been fantastic. I'll try them latter in my car. My crappy desk computer speakers don't do her any justice.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

If you liked the cigarettes after sex kinda stuff David lynch is pretty close. I always liked his weird ass movies but some of his music is pretty decent too.

https://youtu.be/T8ZhfKRNDV0


----------



## fmedrano1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

good stuff


----------



## oldschoolpunk13 (Apr 15, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve_cxApMj5k

This song gives me chills with the 60's era flowing through

Raveonettes-The End

From a "Psych tribute to the Doors"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_bf3jHNoJw&t=15s


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Another awesome band, with a Bob Dylan/Bruce Springsteen-ish sound!!!

*The War on Drugs - Thinking of a place*
(this song is 11 minutes long, and as far as I'm concerned it could have gone on for another 5 minutes... )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrNUiF6t_KI&list=LL2vJRQnWhrdFweL-GtgCtSA&index=5&t=0s


*The War on Drugs - Strangest Thing*
(just when you think the song couldn't get any better, you get to 2:40 and it DOES)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvmEYgFsgyg&list=LL2vJRQnWhrdFweL-GtgCtSA&index=2


*The War on Drugs - Disappearing*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKIFQah_TO4&list=LL2vJRQnWhrdFweL-GtgCtSA&index=4&t=0s


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

DavidRam said:


> Another awesome band, with a Bob Dylan/Bruce Springsteen-ish sound!!!
> 
> *The War on Drugs - Thinking of a place*
> (this song is 11 minutes long, and as far as I'm concerned it could have gone on for another 5 minutes... )
> ...


If you like The War on Drugs, check out Kurt Vile. He played with the band for a while, and is now doing his own thing. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=659pppwniXA


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Some more new, 80s sounds:

Night Traveler - Electric Love
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lx2FsS8MSk&list=LL2vJRQnWhrdFweL-GtgCtSA&index=7&t=0s


The Paper Kites - Electric Indigo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWF5_wdqQj0&list=LL2vJRQnWhrdFweL-GtgCtSA&index=5&t=0s


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

Super 80s!


----------



## given_to (Jun 10, 2012)

Really gotten into this guy lately. Drummer/rapper/singer...good old school vibe.

https://youtu.be/KXdW0g6jAxE


----------



## fmedrano1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

Came across this song, rather enjoying jamming to it.

https://youtu.be/M6nb5vnOZ-E


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Found this one recently. Reminiscent of Jackson Browne.

Very simple, two guys, one bass & one electric guitar, plus an incredible voice (with no auto-tune pitch correction), and no overdubbs, just a minimal microphone setup in a good sounding room...

The Brothers Landreth perform "Master Plan" at Carter Vintage Guitars, Nashville


----------

